# What's in my Tank?



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry if this has been discussed before:
It sounds like in some regions, the diesel pumps have the option of what ratio of #1-to-#2 fuel you put in your tank. And the user selects what to put in their car dependent on the weather. At every station I've been to in Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina and Ohio, I've never seen this option nor anything to determine what is coming out of the pump. 
I've asked a few stations what they have in their tanks and of course, they had no idea. I've been told by some that it is a "winter blend", but no exact ratios or if it is blended with #1 fuel or anti-gel additives. I've also been told the "winter blend" is based on the calendar and not current weather conditions. 
My goal would be to have it posted on the pump, what fuel it is that you are getting, but I don't know who to approach with this idea. It seems like it would take legislation to get this to happen as talking to individual companies wouldn't help. 
Please let me know if I am way off base with this or if I would have some backing to proceed. 
If there are stations that already do this, please let me know, as I might not be going to the right fuel stations. Any feedback would help. Thank you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, lighten up Francis. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4em8_iu-Tw&sns=em

Just choose a good fuel supplier and have confidence in them. 

No need to get tied up in knots over the blend.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, this would totally be awesome if we could get it put into action. as this letter states, there is currently nothing regulating what they sell or how they advertise winterized fuel.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah it would be nice to know something but it's not necessary. Maybe as more and more diesels make it to the market we'll see something

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

My first question to you would be how many days of the year is the temperature below 0 and sub zero in your particular neck of the woods . If less than 10 there is little chance of a legal action will give you peace of mind .

You will have to factor in the importance of this concern
with a valid , and plausible reality !

Understand that you can be concerned about the mixture
but also be aware of your Environment .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even in Wisconsin its rare to see number 1 and number 2 diesel on the pump. usually only find this at truck stops or farm coop pumps. Your best bet is to just buy from a high volume station, near a cross roads of Interstate, US or State highways is usually best. 

I agree this is a safety issue if your fuel leaves you stranded in sub zero temps, though I'm not sure pump labeling would be accurate or really help eliminate gelling .


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you all for replying. My concern was more about the loss of fuel mileage from running a "winter blend" when it is not needed, than having my fuel gel. With this year being an exception, we usually only get 5-10 days of temps below 20°F each winter. To me it seemed overkill to keep the blended fuel on hand for the entire, normally mild winters we have.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Thank you all for replying. My concern was more about the loss of fuel mileage from running a "winter blend" when it is not needed, than having my fuel gel. With this year being an exception, we usually only get 5-10 days of temps below 20°F each winter. To me it seemed overkill to keep the blended fuel on hand for the entire, normally mild winters we have.



Not a diesel Cruze owner so reading being this is optional...

I travel a lot so I try and grab my fuel from one place only when I can. My trips start in Ohio and end in NJ usually with the exception my Cruze broke down leaving me halfway from home and my destination. What I was getting at is I drive through different extremes at times so I could understand a winter blend to be safe. **** in Cleveland you can see -5*F and 67*F in a 6 day window. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before:
> It sounds like in some regions, the diesel pumps have the option of what ratio of #1-to-#2 fuel you put in your tank. And the user selects what to put in their car dependent on the weather. At every station I've been to in Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina and Ohio, I've never seen this option nor anything to determine what is coming out of the pump.
> I've asked a few stations what they have in their tanks and of course, they had no idea. I've been told by some that it is a "winter blend", but no exact ratios or if it is blended with #1 fuel or anti-gel additives. I've also been told the "winter blend" is based on the calendar and not current weather conditions.
> My goal would be to have it posted on the pump, what fuel it is that you are getting, but I don't know who to approach with this idea. It seems like it would take legislation to get this to happen as talking to individual companies wouldn't help.
> ...


I 100% agree with this. I think any letter would have to include information about the fuel efficiency/environmental benefits of diesel over gasoline so reps can see there is a strong benefit. Also I'd mention how manufacturers are starting to offer more diesel options, but now that diesel is serving more than the trucking industry, consumers are confused about diesel and this type of information posted at pumps, or even regulated, would help get more people to buy these high MPG vehicles. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Yes, this would totally be awesome if we could get it put into action. as this letter states, there is currently nothing regulating what they sell or how they advertise winterized fuel.
> View attachment 67057


the letter does not say that.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before:
> It sounds like in some regions, the diesel pumps have the option of what ratio of #1-to-#2 fuel you put in your tank. And the user selects what to put in their car dependent on the weather. At every station I've been to in Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina and Ohio, I've never seen this option nor anything to determine what is coming out of the pump.
> I've asked a few stations what they have in their tanks and of course, they had no idea. I've been told by some that it is a "winter blend", but no exact ratios or if it is blended with #1 fuel or anti-gel additives. I've also been told the "winter blend" is based on the calendar and not current weather conditions.
> My goal would be to have it posted on the pump, what fuel it is that you are getting, but I don't know who to approach with this idea. It seems like it would take legislation to get this to happen as talking to individual companies wouldn't help.
> ...


fuel sold is to meet the tenth percentile minimum air percentile for the month for each state.

google astm d975

if the temps are going to be colder than that, use anti gel....otherwise boogie along


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BradHerr said:


> Thank you all for replying. My concern was more about the loss of fuel mileage from running a "winter blend" when it is not needed, than having my fuel gel.


They do not list on the pumps any effect of winter blend gasoline so I doubt they will for diesel either. Besides Winter MPG reduction as more to do with longer warm up times & denser cold air than the fuel being used. 

Think if it this way, they have to sell winter diesel in your area because your car has 700+ miles range. One could fill up in Kentucky and drive into the northern states or even canada on the same tank. The same applies with my family's Freightliner FL-60 medium duty with a single 75 gallon tank.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Even in Wisconsin its rare to see number 1 and number 2 diesel on the pump. usually only find this at truck stops or farm coop pumps. Your best bet is to just buy from a high volume station, near a cross roads of Interstate, US or State highways is usually best.


Yup. Going to a truck stop is your best bet for having a choice between #1, #2, or a blend. I live in a small town in northern MN, and there is only one station here that I know for sure sells straight #2 all year. The price shows it too usually being $0.15-0.25/gallon cheaper than everywhere else in town.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> They do not list on the pumps any effect of winter blend gasoline so I doubt they will for diesel either. Besides Winter MPG reduction as more to do with longer warm up times & denser cold air than the fuel being used.
> 
> Think if it this way, they have to sell winter diesel in your area because your car has 700+ miles range. One could fill up in Kentucky and drive into the northern states or even canada on the same tank. The same applies with my family's Freightliner FL-60 medium duty with a single 75 gallon tank.


Pretty much what I was getting at but you worded it way better than I could have. I literally went from a state where I had a windbreaker on to a state where I'm wearing my carhartt jacket because it's snowing bad. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree it would be nice if some of these ideas could be implemented, but I don't ever see it happening.


----------

